# Touchdroid --Android for the HP Touchpad [Outdated]



## trsohmers

Greetings, Programs!

Welcome to the official development thread of Touchdroid, by the Touchdroid team. As part of the open Android and RootzWiki communities, we want to make our Android port as open as possible, and providing development insight to all of our users. Since we are just beginning, this threads original post and two or three following posts will be reserved for future use by the team as this will be updated frequently over time.

Thank you, and please be patient as we develop this project more, and clean up these posts.


----------



## trsohmers

*DOWNLOADS*​
Full webOS Doctor Image... modified by me with some juicy enhancements including auto DEVMODE, pre partitioned 2GB EXT3 partition (For chroot shell OSs and such), and preinstalled Preware with development feeds enabled!Link pulled until we get a fix.

MORE COMING SOON


----------



## trsohmers

2nd reservation for the team


----------



## rhcp011235

We will rock this boat!


----------



## rhcp011235

BLAH!sdfdfdfdf


----------



## trsohmers

Thanks for the comments and donations everyone! It really means a lot to us



neowiz73 said:


> Just donated a 10 spot. This should be interesting. got my touchpad and I'm tinkering around with the webos.
> Oh and all do respect to the dev team. But if there is a plan for a GB build I'm skeptical how that will work with the one button option on the touchpad. I'm thinking might as well go for honeycomb or ics. Just sayin...


We're planning on having a screen based button system similar to Honeycomb within Gingerbread.


----------



## b16

Devs I made this for you, http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/index.php/HP_Touchpad its on the wiki now, you can include it on the OP.


----------



## jbruchon

N/A...


----------



## Dox

jbruchon said:


> I have a 32GB TouchPad, and I've already taken the liberty of installing the stuff needed to get a root console going on my laptop via USB. I'm not really sure what to do yet, but I have found info on getting it to USB boot other kernels and such. The problem is I've built tons of stock Linux kernels, but never any Android ones, so I'm not certain where to go next. If anyone wants info i.e. the contents of /proc/interrupts or such, let me know
> 
> Relevant links that I have found helpful so far:
> http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Portal:Accessing_Linux
> http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Last_Resort_Emergency_BootLoader_Recovery
> 
> Adding my offer to help the team in any way possible!


I followed both of those as mentioned earlier in this thread. When I open up novaterm and hit connect with localhost I receive the unhanded exception error below. I have the 32Gb Model as well. (P.s I helped port Android to the HTC Kaiser II quite a while ago, (mainly the wifi drivers) I will be trying to contribute to this project as much as possible. Very excited about this tablet.)



Code:


See the end of this message for details on invoking <br />
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.<br />
<br />
************** Exception Text **************<br />
System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Index was outside the bounds of the array.<br />
   at novaterm.novacom.Connection.GetCommandResponse()<br />
   at novaterm.Form1.connectButton_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)<br />
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)<br />
   at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnClick(EventArgs e)<br />
   at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mevent)<br />
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)<br />
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)<br />
   at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)<br />
   at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)<br />
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)<br />
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)<br />
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)<br />
<br />
<br />
************** Loaded Assemblies **************<br />
mscorlib<br />
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0<br />
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5446 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)<br />
    CodeBase: [URL=file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib]file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib[/URL].dll<br />
----------------------------------------<br />
novaterm<br />
    Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0<br />
    Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0<br />
    CodeBase: [URL=file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/Palm/SDK/bin/novaterm]file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/Palm/SDK/bin/novaterm[/URL].exe<br />
----------------------------------------<br />
System.Windows.Forms<br />
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0<br />
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5446 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)<br />
    CodeBase: [URL=file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms]file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms[/URL].dll<br />
----------------------------------------<br />
System<br />
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0<br />
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5447 (Win7SP1GDR.050727-5400)<br />
    CodeBase: [URL=file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System]file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System[/URL].dll<br />
----------------------------------------<br />
System.Drawing<br />
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0<br />
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)<br />
    CodeBase: [URL=file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing]file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing[/URL].dll<br />
----------------------------------------<br />
TerminalControl<br />
    Assembly Version: 1.0.3493.42185<br />
    Win32 Version: 1.0.3493.42185<br />
    CodeBase: [URL=file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/Palm/SDK/bin/TerminalControl]file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/Palm/SDK/bin/TerminalControl[/URL].DLL<br />
----------------------------------------<br />
System.Configuration<br />
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0<br />
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)<br />
    CodeBase: [URL=file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration]file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration[/URL].dll<br />
----------------------------------------<br />
System.Xml<br />
    Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0<br />
    Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.5420 (Win7SP1.050727-5400)<br />
    CodeBase: [URL=file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml]file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml[/URL].dll<br />
----------------------------------------<br />
<br />
************** JIT Debugging **************<br />
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this<br />
application or computer (machine.config) must have the<br />
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.<br />
The application must also be compiled with debugging<br />
enabled.<br />
<br />
For example:<br />
<br />
<configuration><br />
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" /><br />
</configuration><br />
<br />
When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception<br />
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer<br />
rather than be handled by this dialog box.<br />
<br />
<br />


----------



## jbruchon

Dox said:


> I followed both of those as mentioned earlier in this thread. When I open up novaterm and hit connect with localhost I receive the unhanded exception error below. I have the 32Gb Model as well. (P.s I helped port Android to the HTC Kaiser II quite a while ago, (mainly the wifi drivers) I will be trying to contribute to this project as much as possible. Very excited about this tablet.)


I can't help you with that; I use Win7 64-bit, installed the Java 7 JDK, VirtualBox 3.2 (since 4.x don't work with the PDK), the SDK/PDK for WebOS, and I had to manually put Novaterm in the correct folder (64-bit uses "Program Files (x86)" and run it from an elevated command prompt by changing directories into C:\Program Files (x86)\Palm\SDK\bin and typing novaterm.

In any case, there's enough info on the WebOS Internals site to boot a kernel and such, so at least the bootloader challenge isn't immediately present like on some phones...


----------



## jbruchon

http://git.webos-internals.org/kernels/patches/log/?h=webos-3.0.2
These kernel patches may come in handy for whoever works on the kernel-side development, since this beast runs WebOS 3.0.2 and I'm sure there are some interesting things in this repo.


----------



## Crocadile

I'm not sure if this will help, but it might be a good jumping off point for the dev team:
http://code.google.com/p/android-on-pre/wiki/TryAndroidNowForEnglish


----------



## trsohmers

ericerk said:


> Is this gonna run off of the sd card like the hd2, or will we be able to re write the whole system and make this our main os, because if (and when) i get mine i know that i'm gonna wanna run full android instead of webos xDD


 There is no external/removable memory on the Touchpad except using a flash drive/hard drive over the USB port, so you are going to have to flash the entire system. We do have a oneclick tool to do this, though



ctrlaltdel said:


> Is there any chance of dual-booting? because webOS isn't the worst thing in the world, it has some redeeming qualities.


Not going to be a top priority at first (Top priority is getting it stable and necessary parts working), but it may be possible in the future


----------



## myn

A couple of things.

First off, Add me to the team to help. Some of you guys may know me from XDA. I'm an accomplished Android ROM developer. Creator of the Warm roms and founder of Synergy now on 8 Android devices.

Second, I see a TON off off-topic discussion not related to the progress of this port. This is great but we really should focus on the prize here. I realize everyone is excited.

Third, What progress if any has been made on this port thus far?

Thanks guys.
-myn


----------



## trsohmers

myn said:


> A couple of things.
> 
> First off, Add me to the team to help. Some of you guys may know me from XDA. I'm an accomplished Android ROM developer. Creator of the Warm roms and founder of Synergy now on 8 Android devices.
> 
> Second, I see a TON off off-topic discussion not related to the progress of this port. This is great but we really should focus on the prize here. I realize everyone is excited.
> 
> Third, What progress if any has been made on this port thus far?
> 
> Thanks guys.
> -myn


Shoot me an email, please.... [email protected]



cmakar said:


> I had a question about who is developing the "App Player" for the Blackberry Playbook? If they can do this for the Playbook, I would assume that the same can be done with the HP Touchbook.. This would at least allow users to use the slick multitasking features of Web OS and give access to all of these Android store apps until a port of Gingerbread, ICS or Honeycomb. I was also interested if anyone was able to get the 64MB edition that was briefly released. I was going to call HP and see if they are selling anything. $99.00 for 16GB, %149 for the 32 ... possible $200 - $250 for the 64GB version. This would be better for allocating more partition space if it can be partitioned. I read something about this briefly in another post.


We would get sued by Oracle for not having a DalvikVM license in about 3 seconds after we release it for a couple million dollars... so I doubt we would be able to release anything like that. As for the 64GB touchpad, I havent heard anyone getting it, but if it is for sale I would consider buying it (collectors item?)


----------



## bgroins

piiman said:


> Just bought one it says they have 18 left.


That thread is here. How/Did you get your touchpad?

Please try to stay on topic.


----------



## futaris

http://www.uplinq.com/sites/default/files/images/Snapdragon-Lab-Creating-Custom-Drivers.pdf



> The Android Release available for the APQ8060 is:
> - Android 2.3.3_r1 (Gingerbread)
> - Linux Kernel 2.6.35-7
> • The Android Source Code Release downloaded from :
> - http://www.codeaurora.org
> • Detailed instructions can be found at :
> - https://www.codeaurora.org/xwiki/bin/QAEP/
> • Get Source by using :
> - $repo init -u git://codeaurora.org/platform/manifest.git -b
> gingerbread_rel -m M8660AAABQNLYA109002.xml
> - $ repo sync


Should just have to use/merge the HP touchpad kernel into the above...


----------



## huntken

Alright guys...we're all excited that everyone got this tablet for dirt cheap. But the op has CLEARLY stated that this is a development thread. If you can lend to development in more ways than "Hey, I can test!" or "I got mine cheap!" then by all means post. Till then, I'll be keeping this thread clean. Please feel free to discuss where you bought yours or that'd you would like to test in another thread. Not trying to be a mean guy, but we need to respect these developers and let them do what they do best. Good luck fellas.


----------



## ProTekk

Sorry for not being highly active in this thread guys. I believe I can speak for the team when I say that we are being pulled in a million directions so you can understand that hopefully. IRC is very active and a great place to get info. Please, refrain from posting anything on here other than pure development on this device. Less crap to sift through == much easier to work with.


----------



## AlanJayWeiner

Hi Thomas, et-al,
I'm willing to help develop wherever I can. I'm a long-time internals/embedded guy (although that's a while back; have been doing VoIP stuff past 3 years, and Palm development before that). I'm pretty much a novice with Linux, though; I'll probably ask some dumb questions as I get going... I'm comfortable working at loader/systems/driver level - just haven't done so with Linux.

Skills - code C in my sleep, used to do x86 assembler, C++ semi-ok, JavaScript beginner, Java also beginner level, network protocols, other misc stuff

Was doing a bit of webOS work for a client - up until Thursday, of course... I got the TouchPad as part of the pay. (and *then* they dropped the price... oh, well...)

Also, I'm nearby; in Needham - easy to meet in real life if that's helpful.
(fwiw, I used to hang around MIT when I was 15, also)

- Al Weiner -


----------



## Rotorooter

trsohmers said:


> We would get sued by Oracle for not having a DalvikVM license in about 3 seconds after we release it for a couple million dollars... so I doubt we would be able to release anything like that. As for the 64GB touchpad, I havent heard anyone getting it, but if it is for sale I would consider buying it (collectors item?)


I don't think you'd get sued if you used Alien Dalvik from Myriad. it's being used alot on all sorts of devices to run android apps on non android devices like the Nokia N900... you should look into it. If you guys aren't interested in trying it then I'll strike up a new development thread to work on its port to WebOS because there seem to be alot of people that would like to keep the functionality of WebOS just with the app selection of Android


----------



## Rotorooter

Just an update to my previous post, Qt was ported to WebOS in Preware. Qt is the development platform used to make Alien Dalvik so in theory finding a way to port over Alien Dalvik to WebOS or simply writing your own version should be entirely possible.


----------



## Captainkrtek

Valnomien said:


> what I would like to see is if there is a way to just have access to the android market like the Blackberry Playbook is doing it? This way the other flavor would be to keep WebOS and just have some sort of Android Player like the Playbook.


With the android OS comes all of that, just be patient


----------



## roadtripguy

Useful/informative HP Touchpad hardware disassembly links:

http://www.techrepublic.com/photos/...74&tag=thumbnail-view-selector;get-photo-roto

http://liliputing.com/2011/06/hp-touchpad-dissected.html


----------



## Brandroid

whats the webOS sdk package repository for Ubuntu 11.04?


----------



## denbeigh2000

Brandroid said:


> whats the webOS sdk package repository for Ubuntu 11.04?


Use the Lucid packages on https://developer.palm.com/content/resources/develop/sdk_pdk_download.html

They work fine on my Natty distro at home. 

--

In an unrelated matter, could we start by taking a fairly similar device with a wide android community (e.g., the barnes and noble nook), which would have a well-documented and revised kernel (e.g. cyanogenmod), and be able to tweak and edit it to fit the touchpad? It would definitely give us a leg up if this were to work...

(However, I don't have huge experiences in hardware programming, I might be barking up the wrong tree?)


----------



## Brandroid

Hey guys need a hand. I installed the 3.0.2 sdk in Ubuntu. I'm assuming it's supposed to output an img somewhere to open in VirtualBox. After installing the SDK where is the img to open in VBox? Thanks


----------



## alittlelove

Will updating the OS on my TP affect my ability to enjoy android or other OS at a later time.
Didn't know who else to ask.
Thanks


----------



## phobos512

alittlelove said:


> Will updating the OS on my TP affect my ability to enjoy android or other OS at a later time.
> Didn't know who else to ask.
> Thanks


No. Dev mode access is the same regardless of version. Update to 3.0.2 (if you can - easiest way with all the newbies is to use the webOS doctor).


----------



## Tech_Jared

praveen133t said:


> Hi This is my first post.. I have been an iphone dev and hacker.. Just a question... do we have any firmware package for Webos that we can install on the device if something goes wrong? (Like .ipsw file for iphone) Also, Are there any bootloader signature checks done on this device? I haven't looked at this device much.. just received it yesterday,


From what I understand, it is a lot like the iOS products in that if something goes wrong, you can just resync with WebOS doctor and fix things. This article talks a bit about it:

http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touchpad/293028-new-touchpad-heres-your-get-started-guide.html

Hope that helps.


----------



## jiwanish

I bought an HP touchpad on Sunday morning from a best buy in oklahoma city. To my surprise, when I turned it on yesterday it was running Android 2.2.1. I think this was a testing device from the qualcomm factory because when I turn it on after the hp logo, there is a logo that shows up that states qualcomm innovation center. It is running android currently without a market. It has some production applications on it, but I am not able to run them. I don't know what kind of help I can be but if anyone needs any information from my device I will be able to help. I am not as technically savy as most people on this website, because I am not a developer, just a tech enthusiast. Please let me know if I can be of anyhelp.

Here are some pictures showing information from the touchpad:
View attachment 1314


----------



## trsohmers

jiwanish said:


> I bought an HP touchpad on Sunday morning from a best buy in oklahoma city. To my surprise, when I turned it on yesterday it was running Android 2.2.1. I think this was a testing device from the qualcomm factory because when I turn it on after the hp logo, there is a logo that shows up that states qualcomm innovation center. It is running android currently without a market. It has some production applications on it, but I am not able to run them. I don't know what kind of help I can be but if anyone needs any information from my device I will be able to help. I am not as technically savy as most people on this website, because I am not a developer, just a tech enthusiast. Please let me know if I can be of anyhelp.
> 
> Here are some pictures showing information from the touchpad:
> View attachment 2016
> View attachment 2015


Please email me... [email protected] or talk to me on freenode IRC... trsohmers

Thanks


----------



## huntken

huntken said:


> Alright guys...we're all excited that everyone got this tablet for dirt cheap. But the op has CLEARLY stated that this is a development thread. If you can lend to development in more ways than "Hey, I can test!" or "I got mine cheap!" then by all means post. Till then, I'll be keeping this thread clean. Please feel free to discuss where you bought yours or that'd you would like to test in another thread. Not trying to be a mean guy, but we need to respect these developers and let them do what they do best. Good luck fellas.


NEW PEOPLE, READ THIS ^^^^ Rules apply to you as well  Thanks again!


----------



## bbuckley

Yeah, mod is deleting a lot of replies. Deleted mine of me offering my services (I am currently an Android Kernel Engineer at Texas Instruments)

I didn't really mind too much though since I don't have the HW yet and if I am going to contribute I will be into contact directly with the dev team.

Anyway, just saying yours wasn't the only one.


----------



## b16

Keep the discussion on development please, there is a couple ways that devs want to approach the port.


----------



## rhcp011235

UPDATE:!

All. The touchdroid project is not dead. We just had some internal changes. we removed members. we have devs in place. don't worry.


----------



## trsohmers

Updating webOS will NOT cause any issues with installing Android... HP and Palm have been very open to development and hackers with all of their products.


----------



## wrightperspective

To the people who are criticizing the development team, just remember a few things:

1. They are volunteers and not getting paid for their efforts

2. They are not obligated to help you or anyone get Android on their Touchpad. They WANT to help.

3. Criticizing them is not going to motivate them.

4. If you are not a developer and have no clue how to do it, then quit playing armchair quarterback and be thankful that these guys are doing this at all.

5. If you don't like how long it is taking this volunteer team, learn how to be a developer and push this out yourself.

It's crazy to me that people are getting mad at people who have no obligation to anyone and only want to help the community. I'm not a dev and I'm just gonna sit back and thank them when they finally put this out.


----------



## huntken

Thread locked until some development is achieved. To the #touchdroid crew: please contact me via pm when you're ready or over twitter (sorry for locking this but it's kinda out of control :money: ). To everyone else: feel free to offer up assistance in any way with another thread, thanks!


----------



## vinylfreak89

unlocked please keep it about development only.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

"jiwanish said:


> I bought an HP touchpad on Sunday morning from a best buy in oklahoma city. To my surprise, when I turned it on yesterday it was running Android 2.2.1. I think this was a testing device from the qualcomm factory because when I turn it on after the hp logo, there is a logo that shows up that states qualcomm innovation center. It is running android currently without a market. It has some production applications on it, but I am not able to run them. I don't know what kind of help I can be but if anyone needs any information from my device I will be able to help. I am not as technically savy as most people on this website, because I am not a developer, just a tech enthusiast. Please let me know if I can be of anyhelp.
> 
> Here are some pictures showing information from the touchpad:


He only has one post, have you heard anything trsohmers?


----------



## Flatspin

jiwanish said:


> I bought an HP touchpad on Sunday morning from a best buy in oklahoma city. To my surprise, when I turned it on yesterday it was running Android 2.2.1. I think this was a testing device from the qualcomm factory because when I turn it on after the hp logo, there is a logo that shows up that states qualcomm innovation center. It is running android currently without a market. It has some production applications on it, but I am not able to run them. I don't know what kind of help I can be but if anyone needs any information from my device I will be able to help. I am not as technically savy as most people on this website, because I am not a developer, just a tech enthusiast. Please let me know if I can be of anyhelp.
> 
> Here are some pictures showing information from the touchpad:
> View attachment 2016
> View attachment 2015


I'm in Oklahoma City also and have all the development tools setup on my netbook. I know Linux very well and have been tinkering with Android for the past year and can help if needed.


----------



## Varemenos

chessmaster W/nook said:


> He only has one post, have you heard anything trsohmers?


And you got 5, what does that mean?
We got nothing to lose and got everything to win if he is telling the truth.

Flatspin, contact him via email or private message and get exchange cellphone numbers or something


----------



## awesomerobot

vareblade said:


> And you got 5, what does that mean?
> We got nothing to lose and got everything to win if he is telling the truth.
> 
> Flatspin, contact him via email or private message and get exchange cellphone numbers or something


Last I heard he's apparently sending the touchpad over to Jerry at Android Central.


----------



## Flatspin

I've sent him a PM and trsohmers an email. I keep dropping into IRC but all they talk about is where to buy one. ugh...

Anyway, my email is my nick at gmail.com. If anyone has contact info on this guy, drop me a line and we can get this ball rolling.


----------



## Noiofnine

You guys may already be aware of this. But just in case thought it maybe helpful.
http://www.quicinc.com/community-and-alliances/

particularly the Code Aurora


----------



## clwillingham

I'm no expert at the linux kernel, but i do know Java, some C, and have a good bit of experience in unix. I also know a good bit of web development and app development. although i might not be much help, I'd love to help somehow. If nothing else, I might be able to help with creating a better website for the project.

If there is anyway i can help with the project, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## CoolPrizes

jiwanish said:


> I bought an HP touchpad on Sunday morning from a best buy in oklahoma city. To my surprise, when I turned it on yesterday it was running Android 2.2.1. I think this was a testing device from the qualcomm factory because when I turn it on after the hp logo, there is a logo that shows up that states qualcomm innovation center. It is running android currently without a market. It has some production applications on it, but I am not able to run them. I don't know what kind of help I can be but if anyone needs any information from my device I will be able to help. I am not as technically savy as most people on this website, because I am not a developer, just a tech enthusiast. Please let me know if I can be of anyhelp.
> 
> Here are some pictures showing information from the touchpad:
> View attachment 2016
> View attachment 2015


GPS Version ID {0x00} = 0x02,0x02,0x00,0x00
GPS Latitude Reference {0x01} = N
GPS Latitude {0x02} = 30/1,36/1,1031/100 [degrees, minutes, seconds] ===> 30° 36′ 10.31″ == 30.602864°
GPS Longitude Reference {0x03} = W
GPS Longitude {0x04} = 96/1,20/1,640/100 [degrees, minutes, seconds] ===> 96° 20′ 6.4″ == 96.335111°

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=30.602864,-96.335111&z=15

Am I not right? ;D You drove pretty far for a Touchpad. 370 Miles...


----------



## rajkanuri

I have found an article on InfoGenra on How To Install Ubuntu Linux on your HP TouchPad


----------



## littlefuzz87

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-TouchPad...30664585087?pt=US_Tablets&hash=item35b4ae3f7f

The scumbags put it up on ebay.


----------



## CoolPrizes

littlefuzz87 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-TouchPad...30664585087?pt=US_Tablets&hash=item35b4ae3f7f
> 
> The scumbags put it up on ebay.


Lol, If that is the member that posted on this forum, he left his approximate location coordinates with his attached pictures... Epic Failure.


----------



## jiwanish

Hi I am not the user that put it up on ebay, but I am the one that posted earlier on this post. The following is the link to the video that I have posted.






I am willing to help developers right now provided the touchpad stays in my possession. I bought the touchpad in Oklahoma city while on a family trip.


----------



## MyPDAphone

jiwanish said:


> Hi I am not the user that put it up on ebay, but I am the one that posted earlier on this post. The following is the link to the video that I have posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am willing to help developers right now provided the touchpad stays in my possession. I bought the touchpad in Oklahoma city while on a family trip.


Sweet! What city do you live in ?


----------



## jiwanish

College Station, TX.


----------



## MyPDAphone

I'm pretty sure there is a developer around Dallas somewhere. Hopefully you can meet up.


----------



## strikernl

@jiwanish pm or mail trsohmers ( http://rootzwiki.com/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=257 ) , he can probably help you making the dump. then post it here!


----------



## jiwanish

I am hoping since Texas A&M University is in the same city I can find some developers that can help me create a dumped image file. I have emailed trsohmers to see if he can help me as well. I will be actively checking this page to see where I can receive the help from.


----------



## FunkandSoda

you are my personal hero ;-)


----------



## AndroidBall

ok straight up the dump should be simply easy. All i know how to get is the system folder which should help with later on Honeycomb ports.

First download the Android SDK found here http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html for whatever os you have. Let me know once you have it downloaded and extracted to a folder. Also let me know which OS you are on Windows/mac/linux etc.


----------



## jiwanish

I have downloaded the SDK and am on the chat through rootzwiki if you can find me on there I can follow and communicate via chat


----------



## jiwanish

Also I am running mac os x snow leopard


----------



## Root Null

Is there anyway that you can jump on a Windows or Linux machine? There are far more tools available for a Windows or Linux environment for a smoother transfer.


----------



## mikedep333

Hey guys, are you aware of the Qualcomm dragonboard? It's a development board like the beagleboard/pandaboard, but for the Qualcom APQ8060 (like the touchpad has) instead. Apparently Qualcomm provides android for it.
http://www.thinq.co.uk/2011/5/31/hands-qualcomm-dragonboard-dev-kit/
http://armdevices.net/2011/06/08/qu...0-dual-core-msm8660apq8060-development-board/
I know from experience that people have taken development board versions of android and ported it to corresponding devices. Eg, witstech based android for the A81 off of the beagleboard code.
View attachment 2127


Also, qualcomm is selling a reference/devoper phone/mid with android on it called the Snapdragon MDP 8660"
http://developer.qualcomm.com/develop/development-devices/snapdragon-mdp-msm8660
http://www.bsquare.com/snapdragon-mobile-development-platform.aspx (yes, it is $1,350; it's for developers)
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=qualcomm_snapdragon_mdp&num=1


----------



## Root Null

Jiwanish, can you please answer the following questions:

1) What is your level of knowledge with Android or IT in general?
2) Would you feel comfortable if I logged into your machine remotely or would you rather follow a detailed step wise method and attempt it yourself?


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

Root Null said:


> Jiwanish, can you please answer the following questions:
> 
> 1) What is your level of knowledge with Android or IT in general?
> 2) Would you feel comfortable if I logged into your machine remotely or would you rather follow a detailed step wise method and attempt it yourself?


Somewhere they have the system dumped, I just can't seem to find where.

Edit: Found it http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3692


----------



## Root Null

chessmaster W/nook said:


> Somewhere they have the system dumped, I just can't seem to find where.
> 
> Edit: Found it http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3692


Things move fast around here LOL, Thank you for the link. Let's see what's under the hood...


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

Root Null said:


> Things move fast around here LOL, Thank you for the link. Let's see what's under the hood...


Just system so far, but soon everything will probably be there, and ready for the touchpad.


----------



## Zack84a

Jiwanish, if you need any additional help, let me know. I live in college station, and work at KBTX. Not a dev but fairly familar with adb and similar stuff. Email me if want - myusername at gmail dot com.


----------



## Elsiko

Thank you Jiwanish for the dump, and thank you to all who will work on this to have Android on our HP TouchPad :android-smile:


----------



## GypsyKing

I just picked up a 32 gig Touchpad and am really looking forward to being able to Android on it, but I have no clue as to what I'm doing. I'm going to donate $10 to you guys because what you all are doing is AWSOME! If anyone could email me and give me a quick run down on anything i need to do to prepare my laptop or touchpad i would greatly appreciate it. Thanks and keep up the good work.


----------



## awesomerobot

Things that aren't relevant to development and should be posted in another thread:


Where you bought your touchpad
When you're getting your touchpad
How awesome developers are
Posts about what not to post here 

If you want development to go smoothly please, don't junk up development-specific forums. It's much easier to find relevant information otherwise.


----------



## MadRocker

If you guys need help then shout as porting android to a existing linux based device is extremely easy, difficult is trying to write the drivers from scratch in linux.

Do you guys have a hardware list ie: what is inside the touchpad ?
Do you have some form of linux source / kernel ?
Any idea on detailed specs then you can use a similar linux kernel and merge a few drivers to make this work.

What is needed:
1. init or similar can be used from similar hardware android device.
2. touchscreen linux driver if possible and type of video device andreno or s3c or ???
3. android sdk or similar android device platform files or just root folder ie: /system and subfolders.

Send me a link with the kernel / similar kernel and hardware details then I can modify the kernel for you.

The rest shout then I can walk you through the process. O yes are you guys going to go mainstream with something like CM as platform ?


----------



## patruns

I believe they have a basic working kernel already....


----------



## Soapinmouth

patruns said:


> I believe they have a basic working kernel already....


 AFAIK they don't, they have a semi working recovery but that is all, they don't even have adb up.


----------



## littlefuzz87

jiwanish said:


> Hi I am not the user that put it up on ebay, but I am the one that posted earlier on this post. The following is the link to the video that I have posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am willing to help developers right now provided the touchpad stays in my possession. I bought the touchpad in Oklahoma city while on a family trip.


Apologies kind sir. Seems there are a few floating around if these stories are to be believed.
U sir are a champion


----------



## McFatty

https://www.codeaurora.org/xwiki/bin/QAEP/, its the QUIC code depository, you might have to look around a bit, but theres all sorts of android related material sorted out by processor, and several builds for the processor in the touchpad.


----------



## zondajag

McFatty said:


> https://www.codeaurora.org/xwiki/bin/QAEP/, its the QUIC code depository, you might have to look around a bit, but theres all sorts of android related material sorted out by processor, and several builds for the processor in the touchpad.


Doesn't the HP Touchpad have the APQ8060 snapdragon processor? I don't see that in the list there 

Update:

http://www.qualcomm.com/documents/snapdragon-msm8x60-apq8060-product-brief

What does AP-only mean in this context? Looks like the Msm8x60 and the apq8060 differ in some way. But since the APQ8060 isn't mentioned on that source page could the files be interchangeable?

Please if I am talking rubbish tell me and I will no longer post on this thread again and waste peoples time. Good luck with the port.

Hopefully in the meantime while we wait there will be some good WebOS homebrew apps/mods for this thing (Touchplayer is a great media app for those who like to play lots of different video file formats!).


----------



## vinylfreak89

msm has cell radios apq doesnt.


----------



## zondajag

vinylfreak89 said:


> msm has cell radios apq doesnt.


Wait so if they are interchangable then could one of those gingerbread compatible kernals on that page be somewhat helpful?


----------



## bbuckley

this is a pretty good break!

How far have you gotten now? Tried adb or fastboot? Able to get a console? Can you not contact HP or QCOM and ask for the source code for everything (at least the kernel for sure!!! that will at least have the drivers we want!)

This thing might be done by the end of the weekend if you can get that!

I am in Dallas but there is probably no reason to meet in person as everything can be done online.


----------



## Dr HPC

is the team already established? I am a bit late to the party but just finished this giant project at work and my evenings will be free again.

could you use someone with C / C++, linux, Qt compiler/debugging knowledge?
I've never worked on android though but I've played around with hackintoshing and Zaurus hacks back in da day :_con:


----------



## thoughtlesskyle

trsohmers said:


> Thanks for the comments and donations everyone! It really means a lot to us
> 
> We're planning on having a screen based button system similar to Honeycomb within Gingerbread.


i would look into the cm7 repo for tablet forks, the gtab and the nook color they both have those navigation controls already built in, also since the froyo dump has been posted wouldn't it make it easier since the libs and stuff can be compiled against the newer source since we already have the compiled correctly for our device? (im not a dev i just have been doing this android thing for a while)

sadly it sounds easier than it is


----------



## audinutt

I am not sure if this will help, but I have a server that is a Xeon 2.5 4 cpu with 12 gigs of ram and have nothing running on it. 
I can load windows/ubuntu or whatever and allow developers access. 
I have 30meg down and 35meg upload at my location so that should be plenty fast for uploads and downloads.

If this could help the project let me know, this is a way I could contribute.


----------



## mainesuspect

rhcp011235 said:


> We will rock this boat!


Just donated $10. Just got the touchpad and have hopes all of you will port Android to it. And I hope it will be easy to do as I'm not super tech.


----------



## idavid

Just donated. Keep up the good work.


----------



## kidmet

Devs have gotten Android to boot on the touchpad. Craptain on IRC was able to. I went to bed at 1:30 (Colorado time) last night following it. When I left, the were working on getting the touchscreen working. We're getting closer, but still a lot of work to do.


----------



## Kpa2727

Rainlake made a intresting find in the thread ::things i found out about the touchpad:: found here, might be a big contribution to Devs. http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3827


----------



## lp894

thoughtlesskyle said:


> i would look into the cm7 repo for tablet forks, the gtab and the nook color they both have those navigation controls already built in, also since the froyo dump has been posted wouldn't it make it easier since the libs and stuff can be compiled against the newer source since we already have the compiled correctly for our device? (im not a dev i just have been doing this android thing for a while)
> 
> sadly it sounds easier than it is


the archos 101 also has the onscreen buttons as well


----------



## RedSpyder

If this is the dump that "AndroidBall" posted read this :
http://twitter.com/#!/androidball/status/107185175162654720


----------



## batt4u

Hi guys,

I'm a IT consultant, not a programmer, but very happy to help in any way I can. I do a lot of troubleshooting and provide feedback and testing for small businesses. I just got my hands on a 32GB Touchpad. Let me know if you'd like me to send anything. If you request it, please provide the instructions for doing so. I'll be your GP.


----------



## Joenathan

Found a relevant pastebin as far of the progress of the project as of the 24th, very insightful stuff, incase anyone was wondering the what, when, whys and whos.

http://pastebin.com/fYYZHxwB


----------



## zondajag

McFatty said:


> https://www.codeaurora.org/xwiki/bin/QAEP/, its the QUIC code depository, you might have to look around a bit, but theres all sorts of android related material sorted out by processor, and several builds for the processor in the touchpad.


So will this link prove useful to the project? I would have thought that since they have kernals for gingerbread then it would save you dev guys having to create them yourselves as much. Just a thought. Feel free to ignore my assumptions and point out what relevance this has (if any).


----------



## Godhand4505

so what is a system dump and how do you do it?


----------



## Ozz465

Godhand4505 said:


> so what is a system dump and how do you do it?


Google it.


----------



## rajkanuri

Detailed information on how to overclock your HP TouchPad to 1.7 GHz can be found here.


----------



## ICS2SPECIALIST

This just came up on post on the HP Canada facebook site a few hours back -- it is a web link to a hardware teardown list for the 16 GB and 32 GB versions of the HP Touchpad. http://www.isuppli.com/Teardowns/News/Pages/HP-TouchPad-Carries-$318-Bill-of-Materials.aspx
If this information is not useful to the development team please feel free to delete this posting.


----------



## soulska

just registered...would like to say thank you to all the good people working on this project. I am a novice to android, but am very excited about this. I plan to read up and see if there's anyway I could help your mission. If not, I will still make a donation for the hard work. Thanks your work is appreciated.


----------



## pwnst*r

rajkanuri said:


> Detailed information on how to overclock your HP TouchPad to 1.7 GHz can be found here.


That's the least detailed tutorial I've seen yet of OC'ing the Touchpad.


----------



## Godhand4505

Ozz465 said:


> Google it.


 i did and found nothing


----------



## md213

ICS2SPECIALIST said:


> This just came up on post on the HP Canada facebook site a few hours back -- it is a web link to a hardware teardown list for the 16 GB and 32 GB versions of the HP Touchpad. http://www.isuppli.com/Teardowns/News/Pages/HP-TouchPad-Carries-$318-Bill-of-Materials.aspx
> If this information is not useful to the development team please feel free to delete this posting.


^^ nice find. it's a great breakdown  makes me feel even better about my $150 spent on my 32gig-er


----------



## md213

pwnst*r said:


> That's the least detailed tutorial I've seen yet of OC'ing the Touchpad.


lol - seriously! it's like "do this...and to know how to do this...go here and read what they say...and then go there and read what they say...and do that...and stuff"


----------



## md213

Godhand4505 said:


> i did and found nothing


Not sure what ya Googled...but I did a search on "how to system dump" and found this thread in the first 5 or 10 results (ie - 1st page):

http://forums.androidcentral.com/general-help-how/58482-what-system-dump.html

Hope that helps!


----------



## smittylinc

Godhand4505 said:


> i did and found nothing


I found it in the top 5 results after searching "android system dump". Not being rude, but you need to avoid posting off-topic basic questions in a dev thread.

See below:

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-x-general-discussions/54536-system-dump-how-install.html


----------



## zondajag

Guys I think it would be best to not post here with questions about overclocking webOS - it's bit off topic.
Also if you even need to ask about things like making dumps then maybe your out of your depth. If you have an touchpad without android on it then there is no need to dump anything. If you have one of those devices then pm one of the devs and see if you can provide assistance. Try not to spam this thread. I will not post here either as I am not a developer and I don't really have anything to contribute. Expect the port to take more than a couple of weeks more than you thought it would take. They need time and organisation. It will be an iterative process with plenty of issues along the way but patience is a virtue.


----------



## Godhand4505

zondajag said:


> Guys I think it would be best to not post here with questions about overclocking webOS - it's bit off topic.
> Also if you even need to ask about things like making dumps then maybe your out of your depth. If you have an touchpad without android on it then there is no need to dump anything. If you have one of those devices then pm one of the devs and see if you can provide assistance. Try not to spam this thread. I will not post here either as I am not a developer and I don't really have anything to contribute. Expect the port to take more than a couple of weeks more than you thought it would take. They need time and organization. It will be an iterative process with plenty of issues along the way but patience is a virtue.


 how are we supposed to understand if wee dont ask questions ?


----------



## Ozz465

Godhand4505 said:


> how are we supposed to understand if wee dont ask questions ?


I don't know , maybe doing some research online??? Not to sound mean man but many people have better things to do than step by step people at times , why not be pro active and find your answers by yourself?


----------



## Ludasmith

Godhand4505 said:


> how are we supposed to understand if wee dont ask questions ?


How about asking questions in the PROPER THREADS AND FORUMS?

Let's read the title on this one and see what it is related to? Then, there's the first post. That usually has more information along with further direction on if you have any comments or suggestions.


----------



## svet-am

I got my two 32GB TouchPads from HP today. What can I help with?


----------



## Pulser

"svet-am said:


> I got my two 32GB TouchPads from HP today. What can I help with?


Are you experienced with linux and/or embedded systems. If so, get into the irc channels. If not, tbh for now you might be best waiting out, as it is often hard to work remotely...


----------



## NeoKiro

Hi all, I can't help you to dev because i don't know how to do but ... If that can help you i can be a "bug tracker/beta tester" for your futur android release if that can help you, I thank you all for your work !


----------



## Avatar26

If legit, this is another person who should probably be brought into the fold...
Go to Youtube and search for "Preliminary Support For TouchPad Dual Booting for Android".
Sorry, too new to link it.


----------



## Smith7018

Avatar26 said:


> If legit, this is another person who should probably be brought into the fold...
> Go to Youtube and search for "Preliminary Support For TouchPad Dual Booting for Android".
> Sorry, too new to link it.


Lol, that would be me


----------



## cobjones

"Smith7018 said:


> Lol, that would be me


Nice, smith is here... he has some things to bring to the table.


----------



## svet-am

Pulser said:


> Are you experienced with linux and/or embedded systems. If so, get into the irc channels. If not, tbh for now you might be best waiting out, as it is often hard to work remotely...


I have experience with both (including Anrdoid hacking specifically). I 'll check out the IRC chans.


----------



## md213

Avatar26 said:


> If legit, this is another person who should probably be brought into the fold...
> Go to Youtube and search for "Preliminary Support For TouchPad Dual Booting for Android".
> Sorry, too new to link it.


----------



## md213

Smith7018 said:


> Lol, that would be me


Welcome, Mr. Smith 

Are you following the IRC channels? If so, which ones?


----------



## narutoninjakid

CM7 running on TouchPad


----------



## crump84

narutoninjakid said:


> CM7 running on TouchPad


search is your friend http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=4011


----------



## simon_lefisch

Is this port for dual-boot?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Breezer23

My two 32GB TouchPads arrive tomorrow. Let's hope they function and UPS doesn't wait all day to deliver


----------



## TheGOG

jiwanish said:


> I bought an HP touchpad on Sunday morning from a best buy in oklahoma city. To my surprise, when I turned it on yesterday it was running Android 2.2.1. I think this was a testing device from the qualcomm factory because when I turn it on after the hp logo, there is a logo that shows up that states qualcomm innovation center. It is running android currently without a market. It has some production applications on it, but I am not able to run them. I don't know what kind of help I can be but if anyone needs any information from my device I will be able to help. I am not as technically savy as most people on this website, because I am not a developer, just a tech enthusiast. Please let me know if I can be of anyhelp.
> 
> Here are some pictures showing information from the touchpad:
> View attachment 2016
> View attachment 2015


Can this be imaged or copied back onto the HP?


----------



## Athorax

TheGOG said:


> Can this be imaged or copied back onto the HP?


Did you read nothing but that one post and then decide to comment?


----------



## tokoam

Athorax said:


> Did you read nothing but that one post and then decide to comment?


agreed c'mon man you need to read don't just post garbabe


----------



## stangri

Ok, I hope someone from the Touchdroid team can help me understand this.

So are you guys now part of the CM7 effort or not? As far as I understand for a number of reasons including legal, CM team has to build their ROMs from the ground up and they cannot even include Google Apps in their ROMs and they have to be downloaded/flashed separately.

Now what's the objective of the Touchdroid team -- are you guys working on getting the files from the recently published dump flashable on generic TouchPads?

Now that the dual-booting and kernel booting has been demonstrated on CM videos I presume on youtube -- what's the hold up with getting the dump flashable on our Touchpads?

I would very much welcome a reply covering the technical aspect of things, thanks!


----------



## brainsys

Stangi: I think your questions are relevant but may be premature. Clearly the golden objective is a double boot Ice Cream that is as stable and complete as it will be on, say, a Samsung Tab.

However there is usually a misfit between what is easier to do, what is more useful or what is physically achievable. That is the backbone of any product development. You can't take meaningful decisions until you have a good eye for the issues. No one is even near that atm. Getting a boot on any version of Android is AFAIK as far as anyone has got so far. Right now these guys (and guyesses?) should just be playing. Just learning what the insides of the Touchpad look like and what tools might help. They need motivation - that's success with getting some, any, code running. I think we need to encourage them to mess about. To make mistakes without worrying about the future. Explore a few blind alleys. Have fun!

At some stage some (and probably not all) the developers will feel they are getting to know what they are doing and can start to plan what they see as feasible. How that fits into what users may want is another matter and how expectations are managed.

So I look forward to seeing confusing YouTubes of something important but undecipherable happening. Sorry I can't help you lads (and ladesses) - my machine code days ended with the Z80 ... but good luck and don't let the punters get you down!


----------



## Pulser

"stangri said:


> Ok, I hope someone from the Touchdroid team can help me understand this.
> 
> So are you guys now part of the CM7 effort or not? As far as I understand for a number of reasons including legal, CM team has to build their ROMs from the ground up and they cannot even include Google Apps in their ROMs and they have to be downloaded/flashed separately.
> 
> Now what's the objective of the Touchdroid team -- are you guys working on getting the files from the recently published dump flashable on generic TouchPads?
> 
> Now that the dual-booting and kernel booting has been demonstrated on CM videos I presume on youtube -- what's the hold up with getting the dump flashable on our Touchpads?
> 
> I would very much welcome a reply covering the technical aspect of things, thanks!


The hold up is that people cannot get the devices, due to greedy folk buying dozens for reselling at stupid prices.

And countless technical differences which have to be considered when aiming for dual boot etc...

The android installs in dumps are technically different in many ways...


----------



## Kelxin

So I am curious what the current technical limitations are that they are running into and how I can help with those. I've ripped appart the images that have been posted from a dev's HP Touchpad running Android and I see almost everything that we would need to recompile the image back onto a virgin touchpad to get it up and running on Android including all of the drivers for the wireless, touch screen, etc etc. Image 12 is a standard linux filesystem that I was able to mount in ubuntu and examine all of the files. Some of the other files are actually single files themselves, and others include a boot sector, variable partition, etc. If we have a way to boot these devices currently we should be able to do a direct raw dump to the storage of those images to replicate the machine it was running on.

- Kelxin


----------



## to0

I have this page bookmarked and every time I pull it up I have to read "Greetings, Programs!" What the hell does that even mean?

To say something on topic, the technical limitations are actually getting the dump back onto new devices. It looks like people have found ways to boot it, but the touchscreen doesn't work, which to me means that the image being booted doesn't match the one shipped on some units for some reason or another.

But really, "Greetings, Programs!"?


----------



## Guest

> But really, "Greetings, Programs!"?


It's a reference to Tron.


----------



## scifan

funny, the tron reference makes me smile... ;-)


----------



## to0

Good. I thought it was some broken English attempt at saying, "hi" in a "cooL" way.


----------



## Kelxin

to0 said:


> It looks like people have found ways to boot it, but the touchscreen doesn't work, which to me means that the image being booted doesn't match the one shipped on some units for some reason or another.


Yes, from what I saw in the video they're doing a direct memory injection of the code to boot it and don't have touchscreen capability, but do have shell accessibility. Once up on an injected copy of the android OS they should be able to use the shell to do a direct rom load byte for byte of the images per partition to replicate the machine that it came from, reboot the machine and have an exact replica of the originating computer. I don't have (or know if they're even available for public toying) the software they're using to do the memory injection for the boot process or I would be trying that myself on my own HP Touchpad. I do have extensive android / linux / and programming knowledge, just have not gotten to that point with the WebOS (most I ever did was root my palm pre and install a web host / ssh remote access on it).

My main question was if they're trying to build the bootloader from scratch to A) Avoid legal ramifications of just duplicating the code from Qualcomm, B) create a way to dual / tripple boot the machine to preserve WebOS and add Android / linux capabilities, C) they had a technical limitation that they are currently unable to get past to replicate the current machines running it or D) just want their name plastered all over.

On a side note.... seriously, go watch tron.. lol.


----------



## to0

Kelxin said:


> Yes, from what I saw in the video they're doing a direct memory injection of the code to boot it and don't have touchscreen capability, but do have shell accessibility. Once up on an injected copy of the android OS they should be able to use the shell to do a direct rom load byte for byte of the images per partition to replicate the machine that it came from, reboot the machine and have an exact replica of the originating computer. I don't have (or know if they're even available for public toying) the software they're using to do the memory injection for the boot process or I would be trying that myself on my own HP Touchpad. I do have extensive android / linux / and programming knowledge, just have not gotten to that point with the WebOS (most I ever did was root my palm pre and install a web host / ssh remote access on it).
> 
> My main question was if they're trying to build the bootloader from scratch to A) Avoid legal ramifications of just duplicating the code from Qualcomm, B) create a way to dual / tripple boot the machine to preserve WebOS and add Android / linux capabilities, C) they had a technical limitation that they are currently unable to get past to replicate the current machines running it or D) just want their name plastered all over.
> 
> On a side note.... seriously, go watch tron.. lol.


I'm thinking that the reason nobody has gotten the Froyo "dump" from an Android Touchpad running yet is that nobody has actually dumped it correctly yet. Some people are aware of that and are trying to make some use of it anyway, some people have no idea and are just flailing around, and others are trying to start from a different angle.

I've seen comments that U-Boot can be used to do a dual boot, there have been attempts at editing Bootie, and the CM team made a comment that dual boot would be possible, but I don't remember if they specified a method for it.

This post is useless. I keep going back through it and trying to make it contribute something more, but I can't. I have a lot of Linux/Unix knowledge as well as quite a bit of programming experience, so I'll start poking at some stuff hopefully this weekend. Best case is we end up finding out what the technical limitation everyone is stopped at is.


----------



## Pulser

Well... I've been running Gingerbread for a few mins today thanks to some of the guys working on it...

What can I say... There isn't so much need for a dump, as I compiled gingerbread from scratch. Sure, drivers are needed and whatnot, but it was running (no user interaction other than via adb though)


----------



## TecKnight

b16,
Looks good. I have a couple of additions you could make if you like.

GPU : Adreno integrated
Mobile Radios: none
FM Radio: none
GPS: Broadcomm 4751 compatible
WiFi: Qualcomm/Atheros AR6003 compatible

More details:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ap2NEACNrGeqdDhqSEc5REVqb3pHbnlXM1c3UjgycEE&hl=en_US#gid=0

TecKnight


----------



## Kelxin

If I can get past POST and boot to a running android kernel, I can do the rest for you guys and build a full running kernel with 100% funcationality with the items that i have available to me currently. For me, just getting the initial boot is whats screwing me, and i currently only have the SDK booted up in virtualbox and 1 of my own HP tablets... Dont want to blow my boot sector out of the water and find i can't even go into recovery mode so I've been holding off to find a fail safe way to get into a booted kernel on my machine. I also have no clue what software / drivers / etc would be needed to do direct memory injection to do a cold boot via USB memory injection. I've done that in the past for Mac Via firewire when working on the initial stages of the osx86 community but thats been a long, long time (I mean really, how many people in the community today remember when we had to emulate PPC instructions to get mac OS up and running on PC hardware, then wait like 20 minutes for it to boot up lol )


----------



## Kelxin

Was just rebuilding my unbuntu machine to start a fresh build of 2.3 and the seemingly only host of the source files by google has been taken offline due to the SSL security certificate issue. >>> http://android.git.kernel.org/


----------



## to0

Pulser said:


> Well... I've been running Gingerbread for a few mins today thanks to some of the guys working on it...
> 
> What can I say... There isn't so much need for a dump, as I compiled gingerbread from scratch. Sure, drivers are needed and whatnot, but it was running (no user interaction other than via adb though)


Are you doing something confidential to get this to work? We can all compile Android, but the issue for most of us is finding a way to get it to boot on a Touchpad. If you could at least outline the steps that you used, the community as a whole would definitely be able to move forward.

I keep seeing people making vague posts like these and have to wonder why nobody is sharing information. I'm assuming the bounty is the issue, but figured I'd ask just in case.


----------



## Noiofnine

Its not the bounty, but the lenghty process of how to setup the proper platform to do the install/injection.

As far as I know there's not yet a "simple" process. So to write up the instructions will just create too big of a heahache with people asking for support, when the effort should first be concentrated on getting android running properly first.

There are a few methods that you can google and use.
U-boot, bootie, and using unbuntu are a few example.... as you can see those are not for the general users. Can be intimidating.

So for now, its not being addressed because people will flood the forum with support questions which will take away from the project at hand.

Hope all understands this is why its not being addressed yet on how to inject/install.


----------



## Marek

Hi, 
I understand that once the offline development process is done, you are planning to share the detailed description of how to perform the inject on TouchPad and run Android there. 
Also, as a thought, if there is a method to backup the load of WebOS, that would help users to come back to WebOS, if needed. 
Marek


----------



## abc27

Noiofnine said:


> Its not the bounty, but the lenghty process of how to setup the proper platform to do the install/injection.
> 
> As far as I know there's not yet a "simple" process. So to write up the instructions will just create too big of a heahache with people asking for support, when the effort should first be concentrated on getting android running properly first.
> 
> There are a few methods that you can google and use.
> U-boot, bootie, and using unbuntu are a few example.... as you can see those are not for the general users. Can be intimidating.
> 
> So for now, its not being addressed because people will flood the forum with support questions which will take away from the project at hand.
> 
> Hope all understands this is why its not being addressed yet on how to inject/install.


And what about those who are interested in helping with the port but would prefer to skip the work involved to get to that stage?


----------



## to0

Exactly. Someone obviously helped Pulser out:



Pulser said:


> Well... I've been running Gingerbread for a few mins today thanks to some of the guys working on it...


Could you just copy and paste the conversation you had with the people who helped you get it up and going? Not looking for any more direction than a few people on here have gotten.


----------



## narutoninjakid

YOU GUYS SHOULD READ THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1K24KdGNLhaTICV1LXSRLdA8GyyrKAP31uj_LrKU8OG0/edit?hl=en_US&pli=1


----------



## Viral_Weaponry

narutoninjakid said:


> YOU GUYS SHOULD READ THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1K24KdGNLhaTICV1LXSRLdA8GyyrKAP31uj_LrKU8OG0/edit?hl=en_US&pli=1


thanx for this info


----------



## Noiofnine

Some said this best earlier. Please do some research. Right now the effort must be for the prize and not to piece meal each person on how to's.

If you really must and can stomach the process here are some starting points. Google search, or search these forums.

1. Get familiar with Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
A) if you have windows, you can still dual boot along side windows. 
2. If you get through that, you can learn how to Linux "inject" the os and set to boot.
3. If you "brick" your TP... WebOS doctor is your friend. 
4. If you want to help each other understand... that would be the best. Again, let the dev team do their work. 
5. Read and re-read the posts. Some of you guys already are giving each other great info and places of resources. 
6. Again... collaborate.

Wiki is a wealth of knowledge base. I have no programming experience and have managed to do the above mentioned just in the last 5 days. 
I will say, its a pain in the BUTT, everything is with commands.

Good luck guys. Maybe a new thread for beginners collaborate is a better fit?


----------



## Pulser

For those asking about kernel.org, it is down due to a security breach. You should be safe though in terms of sources downloaded, as git syncing will detect unauthorised changes at their end


----------



## Pulser

"to0 said:


> Exactly. Someone obviously helped Pulser out:
> 
> Could you just copy and paste the conversation you had with the people who helped you get it up and going? Not looking for any more direction than a few people on here have gotten.


I built the android build myself for this. I had a kernel which was being worked on, but I've not been following progress the last few days. I'll jump back in today.


----------



## vindieseldyer

Pulser said:


> I built the android build myself for this. I had a kernel which was being worked on, but I've not been following progress the last few days. I'll jump back in today.


I really hope we be able to test this build looks very promising


----------



## HPFORANDROID

Great job keep up the good work waiting on my touchpad hopefully today


----------



## MyComputerDoctor

narutoninjakid said:


> YOU GUYS SHOULD READ THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1K24KdGNLhaTICV1LXSRLdA8GyyrKAP31uj_LrKU8OG0/edit?hl=en_US&pli=1


That's definitely exciting. I hope to see what comes from this.... :smile3:


----------



## MtnXfreeride

MyComputerDoctor said:


> That's definitely exciting. I hope to see what comes from this.... :smile3:


The last line killed it for me.. 
just waiting for my TP to come...

No mention of the touchscreen driver either which I thought was the real issue.


----------



## jaju123

Can you say touchscreen working? and multi touch coming later today? WOOT video soon  #teamtouchdroid

From twitter.


----------



## bedalus

how soon? Can't wait. Found this interesting: http://team-touchdroid.com/donations/ they are supporting another team?


----------



## Team_eP

If single touch is working. Can we get an alpha release so we can at least use our touchpads for stuff that only requires one touch? Would be pretty sweet for me at least. Thanks.


----------



## abc27

Team_eP said:


> If single touch is working. Can we get an alpha release so we can at least use our touchpads for stuff that only requires one touch? Would be pretty sweet for me at least. Thanks.


They would but I rather think they'd want to avoid hundreds of idiots complaining about how involved the procedure is or how the release bricked their Touchpad. Pre-Alpha, even Alpha software is best kept behind closed doors.


----------



## SRGaudio

"abc27 said:


> They would but I rather think they'd want to avoid hundreds of idiots complaining about how involved the procedure is or how the release bricked their Touchpad. Pre-Alpha, even Alpha software is best kept behind closed doors.


+1 couldn't agree more


----------



## enik

So would I be correct in assuming that we will be using webos doctor to wipe the touchpad and install Android when they release the beta version (hopefully soon) or will it be more intensive than that?

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Team_eP

enik said:


> So would I be correct in assuming that we will be using webos doctor to wipe the touchpad and install Android when they release the beta version (hopefully soon) or will it be more intensive than that?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


I remember in the earlier stages of this (the original team) they said that putting android on the tab, when it was ready, wouldn't be a long task. Matter of fact they said they already had a way of doing this automagically for us.


----------



## cobjones

They have multi-touch (ten inputs)!

http://twitter.com/#!/HPTouchDroid/status/111052330144772096

Sorry, this hasn't seemed like a dev thread in a while so I put this up.


----------



## twiddler

it's going to be awhile before android is ready for use on the Touchpad. Even if they get the touchscreen working you have other things that will need to be fixed, like wifi, bluetooth, camera, gpu, gyro, etc. My guess is that we are still a few months away before android will be useable on this tablet.


----------



## Avatar26

"twiddler said:


> it's going to be awhile before android is ready for use on the Touchpad. Even if they get the touchscreen working you have other things that will need to be fixed, like wifi, bluetooth, camera, gpu, gyro, etc. My guess is that we are still a few months away before android will be useable on this tablet.


At the pace the devs are working, I doubt it will be that long. That's a credit to the the talent of the developers who do this work for the fun and challenge of it, glad there are folks out there with the determination and skill to make things happen when the hardware manufacturers fall short.


----------



## scifan

Since most of the parts of the touchpad are standard linux/android components, and since another dev has been told by the touch screen manufacturer that part of the manufacturing process included a test/setup phase that involved Android, I would be surprised if this couldn't be rapidly achieved...

The big issue is to keep the dev teams from not sharing their knowledge and abilities. Unfortunately, this is the general side effect of competition for a monetary prize.


----------



## Avatar26

"scifan said:


> Since most of the parts of the touchpad are standard linux/android components, and since another dev has been told by the touch screen manufacturer that part of the manufacturing process included a test/setup phase that involved Android, I would be surprised if this couldn't be rapidly achieved...
> 
> The big issue is to keep the dev teams from not sharing their knowledge and abilities. Unfortunately, this is the general side effect of competition for a monetary prize.


You know, the funny things is that I would bet 50% of the TPs sold went to people who intend to load Android.
500,000 people x $1 each donations to support development goes a long way across 5, 10, 15, or even 20 people.
Get over the money people. Focus on who you are helping. Surprisingly, Fortune 500s have a knack for identifying talent and making freelance work worthwhile. Get the job done, the rewards will come either way.


----------

